# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Erster PSA-Anstieg nach OP ?!?

## Rastaman

Hallo,

meine RPE war 08/2011, seitdem PSA regelmäßig unterh.d.Nachweisgrenze, Details siehe mein Profil.

Gestern nun erstmals 0,03. Shit! Anstieg? Ausreißer?

1000 mal hat man nachgedacht, was wäre wenn. Und doch... "Grau, mein Freund, ist alle Theorie". Wie wahr!

All die guten Ratschläge, egal ob für andere oder für sich selbst (Ruhe bewahren, Verlauf beobachten und erst dann...) - erstmal abgelöst durch ein dumpfes Knotengefühl in der Magengegend.

Werde noch mal messen lassen in ca. 1 Monat.

----------


## rembert

sieh dir mal meinen Verlauf an...  hatte schon dreimal einen Ausreisser     versuch also was ich nicht schaffe : bleib locker :-)
gruss
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Anstieg? Ausreißer?
> 
> ... erstmal abgelöst durch ein dumpfes Knotengefühl in der Magengegend.
> 
> Werde noch mal messen lassen in ca. 1 Monat.


Ja, lieber Rastaman,

Dieses dumpfe Knotengefühl ist vielen von uns wohlbekannt.
Das wird sich  in einem Monat lösen, spätestens nach einer weiteren 
Messung zur Absicherung, und zwar unabhängig vom Ergebnis. 

Gewissheit beruhigt.

Die Chancen stehen gut, dass es ein Ausreisser im Stile von Rembert sei.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

 nach RPE 08/2011 waren meine PSA-Werte bis 04/2013 immer unterh.d.Nachweisgrenze.

 07/2013: 0,03 ng/ml
08/2013: 0,02 ng/ml.

 Die gestrige Überprüfung zeigt also keinen weiteren Anstieg, sogar leichte Verbesserung gegenüber letztem Mal, wenn, ja *wenn* so kleine Abweichungen um 0,01 - egal ob nach oben oder unten - auf dem niedrigen Niveau überhaupt eine große Aussagekraft haben. Andererseits ist es aber das 2. Ergebnis, das nicht mehr unterh.d.Nachweisgrenze liegt.

 Mache ich mich nur verrückt, wenn ich in Abständen < 3 Monate messe? Mein Urologe rät zur 3-Monats-Frequenz. Mal schauen, ob mein Nervenkostüm das zulässt. Es scheint doch weniger robust zu sein, als ich bis vor einem Monat dachte...

 "Gewissheit beruhigt" (Hvielemi)? Jaaa - würde ich normalerweise auch sagen. Habe ich nun Gewissheit? Hhm, von der Gewissheit her bin ich eigentlich so weit wie vor einem Monat, andererseits ist Stagnation auf niedrigem Niveau natürlich besser als Gewissheit auf Grund steigender Zahlen...

 Ich habe mich seit einem Monat hier nicht mehr gerührt, aber nicht weil ich ob der negativen PSA-Überraschung in Schockstarre verfallen wäre. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit für meinen Lebensabend ein schönes Haus mit Blick auf's Wasser zugelegt, und bei alten Häusern kann man auch so einige Überraschungen erleben. Ich hoffe mal, daß mich Haus und Garten und deren Überraschungen ein wenig ablenken.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...meine PSA-Werte bis 04/2013 immer unterh.d.Nachweisgrenze.
> 07/2013: 0,03 ng/ml
> 08/2013: 0,02 ng/ml.
> 
>  Mache ich mich nur verrückt, wenn ich in Abständen < 3 Monate messe?
>  "Gewissheit beruhigt" (Hvielemi)? Jaaa - würde ich normalerweise auch sagen. 
> 
> Habe ich nun Gewissheit?


Nein, Du hast jetzt noch keine Gewissheit, aber ein rückläufiger PSA wiederspricht 
erstmal der Logik von Krebs.
Der wüchse nach exponentiellem Muster, also mit konstanter Verdoppelungszeit.
Nicht mal einen Ansatz für so ein Muster gibt es bei den beiden nun gegebenen Werten, 
also ist es durchaus nicht unvernünftig, von einer anderen Ursache des mittlerweile 
schon wieder abklingenden Anstiegs auszugehen.

Da gibt es nur eines: Wieder im Monatsabstand messen, bis ein Muster
erkennbar wird, das eine Interpretation zulässt oder bis die Werte wieder 
unter der Nachweisgrenze verschwinden.
Dann wieder zu längeren Messperioden übergehen. Die sind nämlich nur dann
nervenschonend, wenn man die Zwischenzeit mit einer gewissen Sicherheit
und Ruhe verbringen kann.

Wie gesagt: "Gewissheit beruhigt",
auch wenn es diesmal etwas länger geht.
Aber schon die Tendenz der zweiten Messung ist erfreulich!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Rastaman

> ... also ist es durchaus nicht unvernünftig, von einer anderen Ursache des mittlerweile 
> schon wieder abklingenden Anstiegs auszugehen.


Lieber Hvielemi,

wie sehr ich mir wünsche, daß Du damit recht hast! Es fällt mir nur partout keine gute Erklärung für solch einen PSA-Anstieg bzw. -Schwankung ein. Ich bin jemand, für den "Verstehen beruhigt" fast mehr gilt als "Gewissheit beruhigt".

Die Erklärung medizinisch weniger beleckter Freunde "Du hast in letzter Zeit so viel Streß gehabt" (stimmt!) überzeugt mich nicht sehr. Magengeschwür oder Migräne auf Grund von Streß - ok. Ich bin ja auch offen dafür, daß Streß an der Entstehung mancher Krebse beteiligt ist. Aber am PSA-Anstieg *nach* OP? 

Die klassischen Erklärungen für einen nicht PCa-bedingten Anstieg *vor* einer RPE (Prostatitis, Sex auf dem Fahrrad auf dem Weg zur Blutabnahme) fallen ja nun weg. Anstieg *nach* einer RPE deutet nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis auf irgendwas krebsiges hin.

Wenn wir Labor- oder Meßfehler mal außen vor lassen - kennt jemand eine gute anderweitige Erklärung für solch einen Anstieg?

----------


## wassermann

Hi Rastaman,
auch wenn andere das anders sehen, finde ich, dass du dir zu viele Sorgen machst. Über Sinn und Unsinn der PSA-Messungen im Bereich unter 0,1 wurde schon viel diskutiert. Fakt ist, das Schwankungen wie deine keine therapeutischen Konsequenzen haben. So what? Schau dir meine Historie an! Was hätte ich denn tun sollen, was jetzt tun? Nach mehr als 7 Jahren stellt sich etwas Gelassenheit ein, die ich dir auch wünsche. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einmal 0,03 oder 0,06, was hätte es mir geholfen, dies zu wissen? Selbst die 0,07 haben sich wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze gesenkt. Also: Keep calm, Rastaman, auch wenn Ludwig S das anders sieht und vielleicht auch Recht hat.
Liebe Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Wassermann,

ich kenne die teilweise hitzigen Diskussionen über die Sinnhaftigkeit von PSA-Messungen unter 0,1.

Mir ist nach Vorlage der Histologie, die ein schlechteres Grading/Staging ergab als die Biopsie, eine Strahlentherapie empfohlen worden wegen einer statistischen Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit von 30%. Ich habe mich dagegen entschieden, "auf Verdacht" bestrahlt zu werden, behalte aber den PSA-Wert im Auge, um diese Option gegebenenfalls, wenn auch höchst ungern, zu nutzen. Natürlich habe ich nicht vor, mich beim Ansteigen auf, sagen wir mal, 0,5 gleich unter die Strahlenkanone zu legen, insofern hast Du recht mit Deiner Frage nach den therapeutischen Konsequenzen. Es ist nur einfach so, daß ich gern Bescheid weiß, und das lieber früher als später. Außerdem ist der Stahlentherapeut, mit dem ich mich nach der OP beraten habe und der mir ganz vernünftg erschien, nach meinem Umzug 500 km entfernt, d.h. ich müßte mich neu auf die Suche machen.

Ich weiß, die Werte sind bisher sehr niedrig, und da ist Platz nach oben, bevor man beunruhigt sein sollte, ja, ja, ja. Ich bin aber beunruhigt, weil nach meiner Einschätzung ein PSA-Anstieg nach einer RPE grundsätzlich verdächtig ist. Oder ist das eine Fehleinschätzung? Gibt es nicht-krebsige Vorgänge, die post-OP PSA produzieren?

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Rastaman,
Schau dir mein Profil an ,bei mir gingen die Werte am Anfang auch etwas nach oben und unten . Ich denke das sind in dem Bereich einfach Messungenauigkeiten, Ich hatte aber weniger Glück und meine werte gingen weiter nach oben. Du musst jetzt ganz einfach alle 3 Monate deinen Wert messen lassen und schauen wie er sich entwickelt.Ob sich ein biochemisches Rezidiv entwickelt oder was ich dir natürlich sehr Wünsche ,deine Werte wieder im unteren Bereich bleiben.
Allerdings wenn er sich nach oben entwickelt , wirst du vor der Entscheidung stehen dich auf Verdacht unter die Strahlenkanone zu legen ,weil im Bereich 0,2 bis 0,5 die Erfolgschancen einer Bestrahlung am besten sind.

Gruß Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

> Allerdings wenn er sich nach oben entwickelt , wirst du vor der Entscheidung stehen dich auf Verdacht unter die Strahlenkanone zu legen ,weil im Bereich 0,2 bis 0,5 die Erfolgschancen einer Bestrahlung am besten sind, ...


... womit auch gleich die Begründung geliefert ist, warum das "Feinmessen" <0.1 ng/ml sinnvoll ist:

@Rastaman
Du erkennst die Tendenz gut drei Verdoppelungszeiten früher, 
als wenn Du eine Zehnerpotenz weniger genau misst (Gilt nicht für die Früherkennung).
Und wenn Du dann noch die Messintervalle auf einnen Monat verkürzt während dieser Phase
scheinbar erratischen Messwerte, die Du jetzt grad durchläufst, bist Du ein Jahr oder mehr
im Vorsprung mit der Erkenntnis, was denn nun Sache sei.

Ob es 'Nicht-Krebsige' Vorgänge gebe, die Deine Messwerte verursachen?
Ich wüsste zwar keinen solchen Vorgang, aber es gibt auch keinen 'krebsigen' Vorgang, der
den PSA in 3 Monaten von <0.01 auf 0.03 anspringen lässt, was rund zwei Verdoppelungen
sind, um ihn anschliessend wieder sinken zu lassen.

Es bleibt also immer noch Ungewissheit, die Du nur ausräumen kannst mit Messen.
Abwarten verlängert die Ungewissheit. Damit schenkst Du Dir nix.

"Wissen ist Macht", sagt man.
Beim Krebs ist es immerhin weniger Ohnmacht als bloss "Hoffen" und "Beten".


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hvielemi,
Wissen ist Macht -In Ordnung -aber es ist nicht für jeden Gut und manchmal bestimmt auch nicht förderlich für die Krankheit.Ich denke es muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er mit monatlichen Messungen nicht so viel Unruhe in sich bringt, dass es vielleicht doch besser ist nur 3 monatlich zu messen. Mir geht es -ich bin vor jeder Messung so aufgewühlt und kann 3 Tage vorher nicht mehr richtig schlafen und ob ich ein Jahr vorher vor tatsachen gestellt werde oder vielleicht noch ein sorgenfreieres Jahr hab, muss ,wie gesagt denk ich jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen .Ändern tut es in beiden Wegen an der Tatsache des Krankheitsverlaufes nichts.
Bei einem Rezidiv ist halt der Weg immer noch irgendwie der Gleiche wenn der Betroffene relativ jung ist - OP -Rezidiv -ev. Bestrahlung -Hormone -Chemo und letzendlich ........  .
 Gruss Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... es ist nicht für jeden Gut und manchmal bestimmt auch nicht förderlich für die Krankheit. 
> 
> Ändern tut es in beiden Wegen an der Tatsache des Krankheitsverlaufes nichts.


Förderlich für die Krankheit ist vor Allem, nichts zu tun, bzw. nichts von der Krankheit zu wissen.
Auch das ist eine Option. Einfach nicht messen, am besten gar keine Früherkennung betreiben,
und dann eben bei Beschwerden schauen, was noch zu retten sei.
Ganz wie früher in der Vor-PSA-Zeit, als Ärzte noch "Helden" sein konnten und 
Patienten eben im Wortsinne die Erduldenden.

Gertruds Vater zum Beispiel  hatte das "Pech" 91 Jahre alt zu werden.
Wäre er weniger alt geworden, hätte er von seinem weit fortgeschrittenen Krebs nie
etwas gewusst und er wäre auch nie vor die Frage gestellt worden, ob er am
Lebensabend noch eine Therapie beginnen solle.

Ich zum Beispiel hätte jetzt mit 60 Jahren einen PSA von weit über 1'000, wenn ich 
überhaupt noch am Leben wäre, und würde dann das gleiche tun, was ich jetzt tue:
Eine Hormondeprivation bzw. Anti-Hormontherapie. Als "Lohn" für die eingetretenen
Beschwerden hätte ich mich vielleicht noch einige Zeit der intakten Funktion meiner 
Prostata erfreut.

Aber hat man mal gemessen, finde ich es absurd, die Augen zu verschliessen und von
weiteren Messungen Abstand zu nehmen, zumal in einer Phase der Ungewissheit,
in der sich Rastaman gerade befindet. Zumindest bis sich geklärt hat, was diese
in sich widersprüchlichen Messwerte bedeuten, ist Messen besser als wegschauen.

Wieweit das Ganze ein Nullsummenspiel sei, kann nur statistisch beantwortet werden,
aber das ist gar nicht mein Fach ...


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hvielemi
ich hab in keinster Weise geschrieben das nicht gemessen oder Kontrolliert werden soll,  ich bin nur der Auffassung das in dem Messbereich über den wir hier gerade schreiben eine monatliche Messung unnötig ist. Da in dem Bereich doch eh noch keine Therapie angesetzt wird wenn bis jetzt nur eine OP erfolgte . Desweiteren hab ich geschrieben das dass jeder für sich entscheiden muss ,da nicht jeder mit den monatlichen Messungen zurecht kommt .KOmmt man mit den Messwerten in den Bereich wo eine Therapieentscheidung erfolgen sollte -stimme ich dir gern zu ,engmaschiger zu kontrollieren . Wie du ja selbst geschrieben hast wird aus 0,03 wohl kaum in drei Monaten 0,5 werden . 
Man sollte die Augen nicht verschliessen ,da hast du recht ,aber man sollte auch nicht zu weit die Augen öffnen .
Bei Werten -nach einer Op ohne Hormone  - um die 0,0x wird meines Wissen überhaupt nichts gemacht und abgewartet .Die erste Entscheidung wird sein -so wie es leider bei mir war ,der Bereich 0,2 bis 0,5 ,Strahlentherapie oder nicht .Und  ob ich jetzt monatlich messe und mich bei jeder Messung verrückt mach oder das Procedere auf 3 monatliche Messungen halte wird an dem Behandlungsweg nichts ändern .

Gruß Bernd

----------


## Rastaman

Hvielemi und Bernd,

 natürlich gibt es für beide Kontrollstrategien gute Argumente. Es geht aber einmal mehr nicht um grundsätzlich falsch oder richtig, sondern daß die Strategie für den Betroffenen paßt. Auch ich habe bessere Tage, wenn nicht in Kürze die nächste PSA-Messung ansteht. Wenn ich aber den begründeten Verdacht haben muß, daß da im Untergrund etwas rumort, auch wenn vorläufig nicht recht klar ist was, würde ich die 3 Monate bis zum nächsten Termin auch nicht unbeschwert leben. Ich werde also bis auf weiteres im 1-Monats-Rhytmus messen, wohl wissend, daß es für eine Therapieentscheidung z.Zt. keinen Unterschied macht.

Ich habe mich in den 2 Jahren seit der RPE, und zwar zu Zeiten, als die Messungen regelmäßig im eigentlich beruhigenden Nullbereich lagen, mühsam zu der Einschätzung (Erkenntnis? Befürchtung? Fatalismus?) durchgerungen: *Ich habe Krebs*. Selbst wenn die Werte noch lange im Nullbereich blieben und nie eine weitere Therapie fällig würde, habe ich Krebs. Vielleicht einen, der mit Glück über die sehr moderate Inkontinenz und die weitgehende ED hinaus (die ich trotzdem als Einschränkungen empfinde) keine weiteren Beschwerden macht. Ich neige inzwischen immer mehr der Einschätzung vieler Forumteilnehmer zu, daß Krebs praktisch immer eine systemische Krankheit ist (und Ja, natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen). Ich muß auch nicht unbedingt 80 oder 90 werden - in meiner Familie schon immer die vorherrschende Einstellung.

*Ich habe Krebs* bedeutet auch nicht, daß ich weitere Therapieoptionen ablehne, ich glaube nur nicht an das den-Krebs-besiegen. Ein halbwegs anständiges Leben *mit* dem Krebs hinzukriegen wird möglicherweise schwierig genug werden. Klingt vielleicht negativ, aber es ist (jedenfalls meistens) ok. Bringt mich aus dem Kampf-Modus Richtung Jetzt-Leben-Modus (auch nicht immer).

Deshalb gefällt mir Hvielemis "carpe diem" so gut. Hilft sogar beim derzeitigen, eigentlich stressigen, altes-Haus-modernisieren, wo sich ständig neue Baustellen auftun - manche Entscheidungen fallen leichter, wenn das Geld nicht unbedingt für weitere 30 Jahre reichen muß. Aber das hat natürlich auch was mit der finanzpolitischen Großwetterlage zu tun - ganz anderes Thema.

Also carpe diem (werde den Spruch nur dieses eine mal klauen).

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Ich habe Krebs*. 
> Ich neige inzwischen immer mehr der Einschätzung vieler Forumteilnehmer zu, 
> daß Krebs praktisch immer eine systemische Krankheit ist (und Ja, natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen).
> 
> Also carpe diem (werde den Spruch nur dieses eine mal klauen).


Nein, lieber Rastaman

Du hat nicht zwingend Krebs, und schon gar nicht systemischen Krebs.
Dein Krebs hatte sich vor der RPE sehr langsam entwickelt und deine zehn 
entnommenen Lymphknoten waren allesamt negativ. 

Selbst WENN sich der PSA-Anstieg als Rezidiv herausstellen sollte, trotz
des widersprüchlichen Verlaufes, wäre die Chance gross, dass Du das mit
einer Bestrahlung in den Griff bekommst.
Guck dazu die PSA-Verlaufsgrafik von 'Wanderfreund'.

Was das 'Carpe diem!' angeht:
Das klaust Du nicht mir, sondern dem Herrn Horaz, der die "Ode an Leukonoë" vor gut 2'000 Jahren verfasst hatte.
'Carpe diem!' ist ein agnostischer Gruss, der die Aufforderung beinhaltet, das Leben so zu nehmen,
 wie es ist, ohne die Vorstellung, dass hinterher irgendwas komme, für das man sich zu qualifizieren habe,
 oder das Kompensation für ein missratenes Leben biete (also keine 72 Jungfrauen und kein Wallhalla). 
Nimm also deinen Tag, mach das beste draus, denn schon morgen kann alles wieder anders sein.
Das LEBEN ist stets die Gegenwart.

Somit einmal mehr:

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

letzter PSA-Wert Ende Sept. 2013: Wieder 0,02.

Mein Hausarzt hat dankenswerterweise mit dem Labor (das als Referenzlabor im norddeutschen Raum fungiert) Kontakt aufgenommen. Lt. Auskunft des Laborleiters bedeuten Schwankungen zwischen 0,01 -> 0,03 -> 0,02 -> 0,02 im Grunde garnichts. Wörtlich: "Das sind Werte im Bereich des Grundrauschens" und "wenn ein und dieselbe Probe drei mal analysiert wird, können ohne weiteres Ergebnisse mit dieser Schwankungsbreite herauskommen".

Herrgott!! Da mache ich mir wer weiß was für Gedanken, und dann kommt eine solch banale Entwarnung. Nicht daß ich etwas gegen die Entwarnung hätte, aber diese Erklärung hätte ich gern früher gehabt.

Hatten wir nicht mal eine Labor-Spezialistin hier im Forum? Wenn die hier noch unterwegs ist, wäre ich für einen Kommentar sehr dankbar. Wenn das mit dem Grundrauschen bei diesen Werten stimmt, was sagt das dann eigentlich über die Validität der Meßverfahren aus, die mit 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma operieren? Ich will hier nicht einen der alten Glaubenskriege wieder aufwärmen, ich würde es nur einfach gern verstehen.

Für's erste aber: Großes Steine-vom-Herz-fallen, nächste Überprüfung dann wieder in 3 Monaten.

----------


## Harald_1933

> bedeuten Schwankungen zwischen 0,01 -> 0,03 -> 0,02 -> 0,02 im Grunde garnichts.


Hallo Rastaman,

sicher hast Du mal den Namen Prof. Semjonow, der auch als PSA-Papst gilt, hier im Forum gelesen. In einem von ihm in Magdeburg anläßlich der Jahrestagung des BPS gehaltenen Vortrag, erläuterte er auch sein berühmtes Beispiel mit den paar Stück würfelzucker und dem großen vor dem Klinikum in Münster gelegenen See. Damit Du Dir nun nicht den ganzen langen Vortrag, den ich verlinken könnte, anhören muß, nachfolgend *diese Erläuterungen.
*
Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Im Gebirge der Wahrheit kletterst du nie umsonst; entweder du kommst schon heute weiter hinauf oder du übst deine Kräfte, um morgen höher steigen zu können"*
(Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,


letzter PSA-Wert Mitte Dez. 2013: Wieder 0,02.


Mein Hausarzt und ich habe uns angegrinst und uns auf "weiterer Wert im Bereich des Grundrauschens" geeinigt.

Sieht so aus, als ob ich mir von Juli - Sept 2013 viel unnötigen Streß gemacht habe. Soll ich diesen Thread beenden? Ich denke nicht. Man weiß ja nie wie es weitergeht, und als Freund von "Die relevanten Infos an einer Stelle beisammen halten" werde ich weiter hier berichten.

Hin und wieder gibt es ja Beiträge im Sinne von "Das ist *die* Behandlungsmethode, alles gut ausgegangen", wo ich spontan denke: Ja - bis jetzt! Angesichts vieler Langzeitberichte scheint mir das weniger negativ als realistisch zu sein. Natürlich erspare den Betreffenden derlei Kommentare.

Über mich selber darf ich aber schreiben: Gut ausgegangen - Bis jetzt! Als notorischer Skeptiker bin ich lieber vorsichtig bei meinen Erwartungen, und es funktioniert sowieso nicht, ein anderer Mensch werden zu wollen.

Ich wünsche Euch alle Gute.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

letzter PSA-Wert Ende März 2014: Wieder 0,02.

Einerseits ein weiterer Wert oberhalb der beruhigenden Nulllinie (bei diesem Labor ist 0,01 = "unterh.d.Nachweisgrenze"), andererseits, wenn die Einschätzung des Labors stimmt, ein weiterer Wert "im Bereich des Grundrauschens".

Die übliche 3-monatliche Streßkurve ist diesmal wesentlich flacher verlaufen. Man gewöhnt sich scheinbar an die merkwürdigsten Sachen...

Allen ein weiteres schönes Frühjahr 2014

Gruß, Rastaman

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo, 

*Die gute Neuigkeit
*
PSA-Wert Ende Juni 2014 wieder 0,01 ng/ml. Mein Hausarzt und ich sehen das als Bestätigung der Aussage des Laborleiters von Sept. 2013, daß Schwankungen zwischen 0,01 -> 0,03 -> 0,02 -> 0,02 -> aktuell 0,01 im Grunde garnichts ("Grundrauschen") bedeuten. Große Erleichterung und vielleicht hilfreich für andere, die wie ich bei Schwankungen im niedrigen Bereich ins Rotieren kommen...

*Die noch bessere Neuigkeit*

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine wundervolle Frau kennen- und lieben gelernt, die sich nicht an meiner wackeligen Gesundheit und meiner Erektilen Dysfunktion stört. Die Liebe, die Lust und die Leidenschaft sind eine ebenso wunderbare wie unerwartete Wiederentdeckung, und selbst bei der ED scheint nicht alles verloren zu sein.

Wie war meine Entwicklung auf diesem Gebiet? RPE Aug. 2011, beidseitig nerverhaltend, sehr zähe Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz, 100 %ig würde ich die immer noch nicht nennen, wohl so etwas zwischen 95 und 99 % je nach Tagesform. Bei der Erektionsfähigkeit tat sich lange Zeit gar nichts, bei Zuhilfenahme von Levitra und Cialis sehr, sehr wenig. Orgasmus war möglich (Single, Handbetrieb) aber doch weit entfernt von dem, was ich aus gesunden Zeiten kannte. Ab Okt. 2013 einige Versuche mit Viagra, das brachte ein bißchen mehr "Volumen", immerhin, aber so richtig doll war auch das nicht.

Das ist jetzt anders. Neue Liebe, neues Glück, eine liebevolle und leidenschaftliche Partnerin, ein bißchen Bereitschaft zum Üben, und, Oh Wunder, hin und wieder ist sogar eine Penetration möglich. Ja, es braucht Viagra und es braucht Geduld und Spucke, und die Erektionen sind auch nicht sooo kräftig, aber es geht, und das macht mich/uns unglaublich glücklich.

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Exotenfall, vielleicht hilft auch die wiederentdeckte Liebe und Leidenschaft, bestimmt habe ich auch Glück mit der Geliebten, aber unterm Strich scheint die allgemein angenommene Frist von 2 Jahren, innerhalb der die Potenz zurückkehrt oder eben nicht, nicht das allerletzte Wort zu sein. Warum soll das nur für mich gelten?

Heute Abend werde ich mir das Beste aus dem Weinkeller gönnen: Einen wunderbaren Spätburgunder vom Assmannshäuser Höllenberg aus dem Rheingau, die Auslese!

Meine besten Wünschen an Euch alle!

----------


## skipper

HALLO RASTAMAN,
schön hier auch hin und wieder Erfolgsgeschichten zu lesen- lass ihn dir schmecken!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## uwes2403

Tja, was soll man hierauf antworten - außer: Wohl bekomm's.... :-)

Uwe

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Mitstreiter,

*Der PSA*

nach 0,01 ng/ml Ende Juni 2014 waren die PSA-Werte Anfang Okt. 2014 und Anfang Jan. 2015 wieder jeweils 0,02 ng/ml. Nach der Euphorie über die 0,01 war die Freude über die 0,02 natürlich ein klein wenig gedämpfter. Andererseits: Wenn die Aussage des Labors über das "Grundrauschen" stimmt, habe ich bis jetzt wenig Anlaß zur Sorge, und ein Verlauf auf diesem niedrigen Niveau ist ja nicht schlecht. Ich werde bis auf weiteres beim 3-monatl. Check bleiben. Der Gewinn (Wissen) ist größer als die Kosten (1 Tag Nervosität).

*Die Liebe*

Ich hatte im Juni auch über die Wiederentdeckung von Liebe, Lust und Leidenschaft berichtet. Ich bin glücklich, daß all dies sich sehr, sehr erfreulich weiterentwickelt hat. Eine wunderbare Frau wie B. (regelmäßige Forum-Besucher wissen wer gemeint ist) kennen- und lieben zu lernen ist ja für sich schon toll, aber zusätzlich fast 3 Jahre nach der RPE die bereits abgeschriebene Sexualität, und zwar immer öfter das "Vollprogramm", wiederzuerlangen ist unglaublich schön. Liebe, Zärtlichkeit und Begehren sind offensichtlich mächtige "Hebel".

Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread mal klugscheißerisch geschrieben, daß eine Erektile Dysfunktion ja nicht das Ende des Sex an sich bedeuten muß usw... Stimmt ja auch. Aber wenn dann eine Penetration gelingt, ist es eben noch schöner. Bin da doch mehr Traditionalist als gedacht. Wohl auch der klassische Fall von Etwas-besonders-schätzen, wenn man es (fast) verloren hat.

Konkret: Eine Erektion ist anders als in gesunden Tagen, nicht sicher eintretend und deutlich weniger fest, früher hätte ich das wohl eine halbe genannt, und manchmal bin ich schon erstaunt, daß es für eine Penetration reicht. Ich nehme öfter Viagra zu Hilfe, und häufig bringt das mehr "Volumen", aber weder Erektion noch Orgasmus sind damit sicher, andererseits gelingt beides manchmal auch ohne Pille. Wir sind da nach wie vor am experimentieren, es bleibt spannend, aber die Kurve geht aufwärts, mir scheint auch, daß der Körper und Viagra mit der Zeit besser "kooperieren".

Zusätzliche Erfahrung: Sex kann auch ohne Orgasmus schön sein. Für Frauen nichts neues, ich mußte dafür 65 werden...

Mein Rat an alle in ähnlicher Situation wäre: Geduld + Üben. Üben + Geduld, auch mit den Pillen. Nerven sind das sich am langsamsten regenerierende Gewebe, und dann muß dieses auch noch genutzt und damit trainiert werden... Ich beglückwünsche jeden, bei dem es leichter und schneller geht. Aber: Auch zähe + späte Besserungen, deutlich später als allgemein angenommen, sind offensichtlich möglich. Ich bin z. Zt. glücklicher als seit vielen, vielen Jahren.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gutes Jahr 2015.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Rastaman,




> *Die Liebe
> 
> Ich hatte im Juni auch über die Wiederentdeckung von Liebe, Lust und Leidenschaft berichtet. Ich bin glücklich, daß all dies sich sehr, sehr erfreulich weiterentwickelt hat. Eine wunderbare Frau wie B. (regelmäßige Forum-Besucher wissen wer gemeint ist) kennen- und lieben zu lernen ist ja für sich schon toll, aber zusätzlich fast 3 Jahre nach der RPE die bereits abgeschriebene Sexualität, und zwar immer öfter das "Vollprogramm", wiederzuerlangen ist unglaublich schön. Liebe, Zärtlichkeit und Begehren sind offensich*


Für mich ist dieser Abschnitt ein wesentlicher Aspekt und Spiegelbild des Forums aus dem Jahr 2014. 

Dir und B. wünsche ich ein glückliches Jahr 2015.

Winfried

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Mitstreiter, 

ich hatte Anfang Jan. 2015 von "PSA wieder 0,02 ng/ml" berichtet. Ich lasse mir nach der telefon. Auskunft meines Arztes (diese immer einen Tag nach Blutabnahme) später auch den Laborbericht zuschicken, eigentlich nur zur Vervollständigung der Dokumentation. Dieses mal stand da 0,03! Ich hatte dergleichen Übertragungsfehler (telefonisch oder elektronisch vom Labor? Falsch abgelesen von meinen Medizinmann?) noch nie. Hhmmm - kann natürlich vorkommen, aber doch bitte möglichst nicht bei mir!

Anfang April 2015 wieder 0,03. Also entweder ein weiterer Wert im Bereich des vom Labor postulierten Grundrauschens oder irgendwas ist da, wenn auch sehr, sehr wenig. Ich weiß - Sorgen auf tiefem (PSA-) Niveau, aber wer würde sich da keine Gedanken machen? Gruß auch an Rembert, kann sein Nervenflattern gut nachvollziehen. Seine immerhin mögliche Erklärung für seinen ähnlich niedrig vor sich hin dümpelnden Verlauf würde mir auch für mich gefallen: Winzige Reste von gutartigem Prostata-Gewebe, die beim beidseitigen Nerverhalt evtl. übrig bleiben können.

Wenn ich die von Harald in Remberts Thread eingestellte Beschreibung des Frei-Präparierens der Nervenstränge von der Prostata lese (ich bin scheinbar zu blöd, den Querverweis auf den entspr. Beitrag hier reinzufummeln) - eine elend mühselige Fitzelei, ob mit oder ohne Hilfe vom Herrn da Vinci - dann verstehe ich gut warum einerseits aus dem Nerverhalt leicht ein zwar intendierter, aber eben nicht ganz gelungener Nerverhalt wird, und warum andererseits dabei auch leicht Prostata-Gewebe, hoffentlich gutartiges, übrig bleiben kann. Ich stimme Remberts Einschätzung zu: Mit zunehmender Häufigkeit von Nerverhalt-OPs würde es auch mich schwer wundern, wenn dieses "Fabeltier" nicht zunehmend öfter auftreten würde.

Ist vielleicht nur das Prinzip Hoffnung - wäre immerhin eine freundliche Erklärung für solche PSA-Verläufe: Ja, da ist irgendwas, aber sehr wenig und wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich harmlos. 

Der wieder gefundenen Liebe, Lust und Leidenschaft geht es (dank der geliebten B.) weiter richtig gut. Es geht mir damit besser als seit vielen, vielen Jahren. Richtig, Spertel, bei so einer netten Frau kann es dem Rastaman nur gut gehen...

Alles Gute Euch.

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Rastaman,
werde nicht unruhig wegen dieser Veränderung auf niedrigem Niveau und warte einfach die nächste Kontrollmessung in 3 Monaten ab. Selbst ein gleichbleibender Wert von 0,03 wäre akzeptabel.
Genieße das Leben und deine wieder gefundene Liebe. Es gibt nichts schöneres im Leben. Alles Gute und eine schöne Zeit wünscht dir und B. Carlos

----------


## rembert

Hallo Rastaman,
sind Rastamänner nicht eigentlich grundsätzlich cool ? ;-)
Bei meinem Labor ist die untere Messgrenze <0,05. 
Ich gehe stark davon aus, noch nie nach meiner Rpe einen Wert von 0,00 gehabt zu haben.
Du hast jetzt leider ein Labor was leider auch kleinere Werte anzeigt.
Ansonsten würdest du bislang locker und gelöst von einer vollständigen Heilung ausgehen.
Ich denke, dass du gut beraten bist bei 0,03 doch mehr als entspannt in den Sommer zu gehen. 
Auf diesem Niveau ist dein PSA Wert alles andere als besorgniserregend.  
Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Rembert,

Danke für Deinen Zuspruch. _Rastamänner grundsätzlich cool?_ Na Ja, ich mag deren Musik sehr und das Kraut, aber sonst?

Keine Ahnung ob ich sonst cool bin, bei diesem, unserem Thema definitiv nicht. Du weißt ja wie die Maschine zwischen den Ohren da rattert und rattert und rattert. Ich fühle mich einfach wohler, wenn etwas irgendeinen Sinn ergibt, deswegen gefällt mir die (zumindest mögliche) Erklärung "gutartiges Restgewebe" deutlich besser als das "Grundrauschen". 

Ich bin Dir jedenfalls sehr dankbar, daß Du diesen Gedanken in Deinem Thread eingeführt hast. Wahrscheinlich bist Du nicht der erste damit, aber da bin ich das erste mal drüber gestolpert, und für mich zumindest war das sehr hilfreich - Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für die, die meinen, bei unseren niedrigen Werten sollten wir eigentlich besser die Klappe halten (hat niemand ausdrücklich so gesagt, ich weiß, aber so kam's rüber).

Alles Gute Dir

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... bei unseren niedrigen Werten sollten wir eigentlich besser die Klappe halten.


Lieber Rastaman, nicht die absoluten PSA-Werte sind wichtig, sondern der Verlauf.
Wenn Du deine Werte grafisch aufträgst, wird schnell deutlich, dass es Auf und 
Ab geht, ohne jede Dynamik. Sonst wäre der letzte Wert nicht gleichbleibend 0.03
ng/ml, sondern exponentiell steigend 0.05 - so etwa.

Ich wünsch Dir und B. von Herzen, dass dieses " Grundrauschen", wohl hervorgerufen
durch " gutartiges Restgewebe", zwischen den Ohren nicht mehr so viel Lärm erzeuge.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Anfang Juli 2015 war die vierteljährliche PSA-Überprüfung fällig. Erstmals lag das Ergebnis nicht einen Tag später (einem Freitag) beim Hausarzt vor. Die von der Hausarztpraxis weitergegebene Begründung des Labors klang komisch. Also Telefonat direkt mit dem Labor. Ergebnis: Es soll auch das freie und komplexierte PSA bestimmt werden und dieser Prozeß läuft nur dienstags und mittwochs.

Na toll, ich vermeide grundsätzlich die Blutabnahme freitags, um nicht über das Wochenende auf das Ergebnis warten zu müssen, und diesmal werden es 5 Tage. Ich hatte auf die Frage des Hausarztes, ob diesmal auch das fPSA bestimmt werden soll, gedankenlos Ja gesagt. Nach wenig Recherche ist klar: fPSA-Bestimmung *nach* RPE ist Blödsinn, also vollkommen unnötiger Streß! Am Dienstag dann das Ergebnis: 0,04 ng/ml. Umpfhh! Niedriger Wert, das wohl, aber dennoch steigt er, wenn auch langsam, von 0,02 über 0,03 auf jetzt 0,04. Natürlich extrapoliere ich diese Linie weiter ihr wißt wie es einem da geht.

Ich weiß nicht, ob durch diesen vom Standard abweichenden Labor-Prozeß auch der Gesamt-PSA erst 5 Tage später bestimmt wurde, jedenfalls halte ich es für möglich, daß der Ablauf, weil nicht ganz derselbe wie sonst, Einfluß auf das Ergebnis hat. Also gehe ich gleich am nächsten Tag noch mal zur Blutabnahme, diesmal direkt zum Labor. Zusage, daß das Ergebnis am gleichen Nachmittag vorliegt. So ist es dann auch, und das Ergebnis diesmal: 0,02 ng/ml. Die imaginierte leicht steigende Linie bewegt sich in Wirklichkeit also weiter seitwärts, und das auf sehr niedrigem Niveau, genaunehmen sogar abwärts. Großes Steine-vom-Herz-rutschen und wieder etwas gelernt: Wirklich vergleichbare Werte bekommt man nur, wenn nirgendwo etwas anders als sonst abläuft, und dann, Tja, haben leichte Ausschläge auf diesem Niveau wahrscheinlich wirklich keine Bedeutung, das postulierte Grundrauschen eben.

Vielleicht ist diese Schilderung hilfreich für andere, die auch, niedrige Werte hin oder her, bei solchen Abweichungen ins Rotieren kommen. Ich nehme mir jedenfalls vor, die nächsten Messungen lockerer anzugehen. Na, mal sehen wie lange dieser gute Vorsatz hält

Fürs erste also Entwarnung von der PSA-Front, das tut gut. Erstaunlich nur, wie schnell man das als normal und selbstverständlich erlebt, zumal es auch mit der Liebe, der Lust und der Leidenschaft Dank der geliebten B. weiter richtig gut geht.

Ich wünsche auch Euch alles Gute.

----------


## daniela3

Schön, sowas zu lesen :L&auml;cheln: )

so gehen wir die nächste PSA Messung ruhiger an! Bei der ersten nach OP Messung war der Wert 0,01. Nur bei uns ist es ein wenig kompliziert mit Blutabnahme, da das Labor 80 Km weit weg ist und wir dort extra hingefahren sind; allerdings kommt dann das Ergebnis per Mail am gleichen Tag. Nächste Messung wird Ende Oktober nach unserem Spanienurlaub stattfinden und das machen wir im anderen Labor, direkt beim neuen Urologen der im 50 Km entfernten Klinikum (wo mein Mann mit seiner infizierten Lymfozele 9 Tage lag) seine Praxis hat. Mal schaen, wie dort gemessen wird.

Freue mich für euch zwei!

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> Anfang Juli 2015 war die vierteljährliche PSA-Überprüfung fällig. Erstmals lag das Ergebnis nicht einen Tag später (einem Freitag) beim Hausarzt vor. Die von der Hausarztpraxis weitergegebene Begründung des Labors klang komisch. Also Telefonat direkt mit dem Labor. Ergebnis: Es soll auch das freie und komplexierte PSA bestimmt werden und dieser Prozeß läuft nur dienstags und mittwochs.
> 
> Na toll, ich vermeide grundsätzlich die Blutabnahme freitags, um nicht über das Wochenende auf das Ergebnis warten zu müssen, und diesmal werden es 5 Tage. Ich hatte auf die Frage des Hausarztes, ob diesmal auch das fPSA bestimmt werden soll, gedankenlos Ja gesagt. Nach wenig Recherche ist klar: fPSA-Bestimmung *nach* RPE ist Blödsinn, also vollkommen unnötiger Streß! Am Dienstag dann das Ergebnis: 0,04 ng/ml. Umpfhh! Niedriger Wert, das wohl, aber dennoch steigt er, wenn auch langsam, von 0,02 über 0,03 auf jetzt 0,04. Natürlich extrapoliere ich diese Linie weiter ihr wißt wie es einem da geht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob durch diesen vom Standard abweichenden Labor-Prozeß auch der Gesamt-PSA erst 5 Tage später bestimmt wurde, jedenfalls halte ich es für möglich, daß der Ablauf, weil nicht ganz derselbe wie sonst, Einfluß auf das Ergebnis hat. Also gehe ich gleich am nächsten Tag noch mal zur Blutabnahme, diesmal direkt zum Labor. Zusage, daß das Ergebnis am gleichen Nachmittag vorliegt. So ist es dann auch, und das Ergebnis diesmal: 0,02 ng/ml. Die imaginierte leicht steigende Linie bewegt sich in Wirklichkeit also weiter seitwärts, und das auf sehr niedrigem Niveau, genaunehmen sogar abwärts. Großes Steine-vom-Herz-rutschen und wieder etwas gelernt: Wirklich vergleichbare Werte bekommt man nur, wenn nirgendwo etwas anders als sonst abläuft, und dann, Tja, haben leichte Ausschläge auf diesem Niveau wahrscheinlich wirklich keine Bedeutung, das postulierte Grundrauschen eben.
> 
> Vielleicht ist diese Schilderung hilfreich für andere, die auch, niedrige Werte hin oder her, bei solchen Abweichungen ins Rotieren kommen. Ich nehme mir jedenfalls vor, die nächsten Messungen lockerer anzugehen. Na, mal sehen wie lange dieser gute Vorsatz hält
> ...



Bei *nachgewiesenem* Prostatakarzinom hat die Bestimmung von

komplexiertem oder freiem PSA-Anteil KEINE MEDIZINISCHE BEDEUTUNG !!!!!!!!!!!!

und ist nur Geldschneiderei

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rastaman, liebe B.

Ich freu mich mit Euch, dass diese hässliche Gespenst des PSA-Anstieges
so schnell vertrieben werden konnte. Ich weiss ja aus eigener Erfahrung,
was solche Anstiege selbst bei niedrigsten Werten [1] bedeuten können.
Mit einer gewissen Genugtuung stelle ich fest, dass meine Analyse in 
Beitrag #29 zumindest nicht falsch war ;-)

Let the good times roll!
Konrad



PS zu fPSA:
Bevor ich am KSSG messen liess, war ich bei einem Labor, das zwischen,
meine ich mich zu erinnern, 3 und 12 ng/ml das fPSA ungefragt mitbestimmt.
Für Prostataektomierte oder sonst Primärtherapierte wirkt das reichlich absurd.

----------


## Rastaman

@Urologe
Lieber Doktor FS, als altgedienter Privatpatient weiß ich, daß man latent immer von Übertherapie/Überdiagnostik bedroht ist. Mein freundlicher Hausarzt, der sich nicht als Prostata-Spezialist versteht, wollte mir vermutlich was gutes tun mit der Frage "diesmal auch das freie PSA bestimmen?", mehr Details können ja nie schaden. Wenn ich hier lese, welche haarsträubenden Fehler viele Urologen, Spezialisten, die das besser wissen müssten, hinlegen (DRU *vor* der Blutabnahme bspw.) muß ein Hausarzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt das Detailwissen haben, daß fPSA-Bestimmung post-RPE keinen Sinn macht. Jetzt weiß er es, profitiert hat in diesem Fall nur das Labor (2 Tests, doppeltes Honorar).

Danke aber für die Präzisierung:
Bei *nachgewiesenem* Prostatakarzinom hat die Bestimmung von komplexiertem oder freiem PSA-Anteil KEINE MEDIZINISCHE BEDEUTUNG !!!!!!!!!!!! (und nicht erst nach RPE). 

@Hvielemi
Lieber Konrad, natürlich hattest Du recht, daß nicht die absoluten Werte, sondern Verlauf/Dynamik entscheidend sind. Ich habe bei dem Entschluß, gleich noch mal zu messen, die Credits nicht ganz korrekt verteilt. Ich habe das abweichende Labor-Prozedere zwar gesehen, dachte aber so was wie "messen bis das Ergebnis gefällt?" (erinnerte ein wenig an "wählen lassen bis es paßt"). Ich habe bei dem Entschluß, dann eben den Test noch mal zu testen, auf meine liebe B. gehört. Was glaubst Du wie froh ich darüber bin. Ich hätte mich drei Monate, Werte im 0,0x-Bereich hin oder her, mit dieser imaginierten leicht steigenden Linie geplagt. Ich staune, wie oft manche lieber spekulieren und hoffen, statt eine klare Zahl zu ermitteln. Aber ok, muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Und ich gebe zu, gerade meine Zahlen belegen, daß sie *so* klar manchmal nicht sind...

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Mitstreiter,

nachdem ich Anfang Juli 2015 den PSA-Wert (jew. ng/ml) durch Nachmessen von 0,04 auf 0,02 drücken konnte war er

Anfang Okt. 2015: 0,04. Mist, aber weder war ich vorher sonderlich nervös noch nachher beunruhigt.
Anfang Jan. 2016 war ich dann aber tagelang schwer nervös und stellte mir unschön steigende Linien vor.
Gott sei Dank war die liebe Briele bei mir und konnte mich ein wenig herunterholen, und auch das Kraut der Rastamänner war, wie immer, hilfreich *.
Das Ergebnis 0,03 war dann eine Erlösung, die wir mit einem meiner Super-Super-Weine gefeiert haben.

So lange der Wert so vor sich hin onduliert kann man nicht meckern.

Ich bitte die, die sich mit heftigen Diagnosen und schweren Verläufen herumschlagen müssen, um Nachsicht. Aber es wird ja oft beklagt, daß man von denen, bei denen es (halbwegs) gut gegangen ist, kaum etwas hört. Ich denke es ist wert, diese Lücke ein wenig zu füllen...

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Lieben für das neue Jahr alle Gute und ähnlich entspannende Nachrichten.

* mehr dazu in Kürze im Thread Gras als Medizin von Werner M.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rastaman,
was würden wir in diesem Jammertal nur tun, wenn nicht auch mal
von tiefen, gar stabilen PSA-Werten und Heilungen berichtet würde.
Letzteres mag ein grosses Wort sein, aber es würde mich sehr freuen,
wenn Du das eines Tages wohlbegründet schreiben könntest.

Zu "Gras" in der Medizin gibt es am Kantonsspital St. Gallen KSSG
am 9. Februar eine Vortragsreihe.

http://www.kssg.ch/home/veranstaltungen/oeffentliche_vortraege0.html

Ich werde mir das anhören.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bergsteiger31

Hallo,

diese  Diskusion bzgl. PSA Werte an der Nachweisgrenze finde ich total überzogen.

Ich dachte mir "Solche Probleme hättest Du gerne", dann brauchtest Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.

Ich wollte mich schon eher äußern und war froh als Prof. Schostak nach meiner Meinung eine klare Aussage tätigte.

Das reicht aber zur Überzeigung mancher Personen nicht aus, die anscheinend nur eine Zustimmung zu ihre geplanten Verhalten aus übergroßer Ängstlichkeit erwarten/wünschen.

Mein Profil
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=493

----------


## Hvielemi

> diese  Diskusion bzgl. PSA Werte an der Nachweisgrenze finde ich total überzogen.
> 
> Ich dachte mir "Solche Probleme hättest Du gerne", dann brauchtest Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.


Mein lieber Bergsteiger!
Derartigen Unsinn hat man mir im Februar 2015 auch geschrieben.
Meinen PSA-Nadir unter Xtandi feierte ich damals bei grad mal 0.03ng/ml

Keine acht Monate später betrug der PSA mehr als das tausendfache,
nämlich 40, und er stieg noch bis 100, bis ich ihn der SBRT einigermassen
in den Griff bekam (bezogen auf das Tumorvolumen sind meine PSA-Werte
sehr klein)

Einmal mehr:
Es kommt viel weniger auf den absoluten PSA-Wert an, als auf die Dynamik
des Verlaufes, ausgedrückt z.B. durch die Verdoppelungszeit VZ.

Ein PSA (nach RPE) von 0.1 mit einer VZ von einem Jahr wird voraussichtlich
nach 10 Jahren grad mal 100 erreichen. Kümmert das einen alten Mann?

Mein PSA von 0.03 aber hätte, wenn ich nichts getan hätte, noch vor
Silvester 10'000 erreicht, und meine Metastasen hätten mir Bauch und
Hals gesprengt, bzw. ich wäre längst erstickt.

Schon mehrfach hab ich dem Rastaman gratuliert zu seinen PSA-Werten,
aber nicht, weil die besonders tief seien, sondern weil sie so gut wie keine
Wachstumsdynamik erkennen lassen.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3164#post83164


Pauschale Urteile ohne Einzelfallbezrachtung helfen in unserem Business
nicht weiter.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: 
Prof. Schostak hat sich in diesem Thema nicht zu Wort gemeldet und
schon gar nicht mit einer globalen Verharmlosung tiefer PSA-Werte.

----------


## Reinhold2

Wenn wir uns nicht so sehr auf die Höhe des PSA-Werts konzentrieren, sondern mehr auf die VZ, haben wir ein Problem: Die VZ ist doch nie konstant, schwankt beträchtlich. Ich habe z.B. noch nie den gleichen Wert gehabt, der schwankt sehr stark  von einer zur anderen Messperiode. Prof. Schostak hat sich ironisch zu diesen Tausendstel-PSA Messereien und Vergleichen, gerade hier im Forum, gemeldet und in etwa gemeint, alles was unter 0,2 ng/ml  ist, ist sinnlose Kristallkugelguckerei.  
R.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... alles was *unterl* ist, ist sinnlose Kristallkugelguckerei


Na, dann bring doch das Zitat, statt bloss zu behaupten.

Das Rezidiv nach RPE ist in den Leitlinien mit 0.2ng/ml definiert, samt Bestätigungsmessung,
also klar _unterl_. Daran kommt auch dein angeblicher Gewährsmann nicht vorbei,
und er will das auch gar nicht, denn er bezieht sich regelmässig und professionell
auf die Leitlinien.

Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

> Wenn wir uns nicht so sehr auf die Höhe des PSA-Werts konzentrieren, sondern mehr auf die VZ, haben wir ein Problem: Die VZ ist doch nie konstant, schwankt beträchtlich. Ich habe z.B. noch nie den gleichen Wert gehabt, der schwankt sehr stark  von einer zur anderen Messperiode. Prof. Schostak hat sich ironisch zu diesen Tausendstel-PSA Messereien und Vergleichen, gerade hier im Forum, gemeldet und in etwa gemeint, alles was unterl  ist, ist sinnlose Kristallkugelguckerei.  
> R.


Ja, Reinhold, die Berechnung der VZ zwischen zwei Messungen, gerade wenn sie
in einem kurzen (damit meine ich so 2 bis 3 Monate) Abstand erfolgen macht wenig her.

Eine sinnvolle Analyse kann man aber sehr wohl anstellen, und da habe ich auch
eine andere Erfahrung, als der geschätzte Prof. Schostak einschätzt.

Ich trage meine Werte in eine Calc-Tabelle (Windows Nutzer würden sie eine EXCEL-Tabelle nennen)
ein und lasse dann durch eine Reihe gemessener Werte eine exponentielle Trendkurve legen.
Da kann man dann sehr schön mit eigenen Augen sehen, was passiert.
Steigt der PSA-Wert exponentiell (also folgt er dicht, mit wenig Abweichungen
dem exponentiellen Verlauf?) oder eben nicht?

Bei mir ergaben sich auch bei Werten deutlich unter 1 "wunderschöne"
exponentielle Anstiege, aus denen ich leicht sowohl die VZ als
auch zur Überraschung meines Uro den nächsten PSA Wert ausrechnen konnte.

Natürlich darf man es nicht übertreiben und muss für Überraschungen offen sein.
Statt anzusteigen fiel mein PSA bei einer Messung von 0,6 auf 0,4, was mich 
natürlich aus mathematischer Sicht enttäuscht, aber ansonsten sehr gefreut hat.

Seitdem steigt er leider wieder und liegt sehr gut auf einem exponentiellen Verlauf 
mit VZ ungefähr 7 Monate.

So sind meine Erfahrungen damit.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Reinhold2

Entschuldigung die Verschreibung (unterl statt unter 0,2 ng/ml), habe ich korrigiert!
R.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Na, dann bring doch das Zitat, statt bloss zu behaupten.
> 
> Das Rezidiv nach RPE ist in den Leitlinien mit 0.2ng/ml definiert, samt Bestätigungsmessung,
> also klar _unterl_. Daran kommt auch dein angeblicher Gewährsmann nicht vorbei,
> und er will das auch gar nicht, denn er bezieht sich regelmässig und professionell
> auf die Leitlinien.
> 
> Konrad


Bis auf den Hinweis auf den unverzeihlichen Schreibfehler, verstehe ich den Rest nicht!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Entschuldigung die Verschreibung (unterl statt unter 0,2), habe ich korrigiert!
> R.


Danke, ich hatte "unter 1" vermutet.
Dennoch wär es nett, nun das Zitat deinens Gewährsmannes zu präsentieren.

UND es ist ein riesiger Unterschied, ob bei Eintritt des offiziellen Rezidiv-Wertes 
die Vormessung ein Jahr her sei und damals 0.15ng/ml betrug,
oder 14 Tage, und es war 0.09 ng/ml.

K.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Reinhold,

es gibt noch einen Professor, der etwas gegen PSA-Messungen < 0.1 ng/ml hat. Es handelt sich um Professor Semjonow vom UKM. Bitte Lautsprecher einschalten und einen längeren Vortrag - *hier* - anhören.

*"Wer die Wahrheit hören will, den sollte man vorher fragen, ob er sie ertragen kann"*
(Ernst R. Hauschka)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

Dank an alle für die konstruktiven Beiträge zur Sinnhaftigkeit des PSA-Messens bei tiefen Werten.

Kein Dank an Bergsteiger31 für Deinen destruktiven Beitrag, den ich im übrigen nicht verstehe.




> diese  Diskusion bzgl. PSA Werte an der Nachweisgrenze finde ich total überzogen.
> 
> Ich dachte mir "Solche Probleme hättest Du gerne", dann brauchtest Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
> 
> Ich wollte mich schon eher äußern und war froh als Prof. Schostak nach meiner Meinung eine klare Aussage tätigte.
> 
> Das reicht aber zur Überzeigung mancher Personen nicht aus, die anscheinend nur eine Zustimmung zu ihre geplanten Verhalten aus übergroßer Ängstlichkeit erwarten/wünschen.


Du warst hier selbst vor 1-2 Jahren mit PSA-Werten im 0,0x-Bereich mit der naheliegenden "was nun-Frage unterwegs. Was hat Dich so viel schlauer gemacht, daß Du diese Diskussion heute für überzogen hältst? Dein eigener PSA-Verlauf mit ziemlich gleichmäßigem Anstieg von zunächst unscheinbaren 0,01 auf 1,17 Mitte Dez.2015 ist doch *der* Beweis für die Sinnhaftigkeit, auch bei tiefen Werten nicht  wegzuschauen.

Du beziehst Dich vermutlich auf Prof. Schostaks Beitrag vom 06.01.2016 im Thread von Starlight/Ingo "Bestrahlung nach RPE?". Ich verstehe, daß die Leitlinien einen Schwellenwert für ein Rezidiv festlegen müssen. Ob die 0,2 in jedem Fall richtig sind, darf man wohl trotzdem fragen. Als Ingo bei Werten im 0,00x-Bereich anfing, die nächsten Therapie-Schritte zu planen, hätte ich fast ein schlaumeierndes "kein Anlaß zur Panik bei soooo tiefen Werten" in den Raum geworfen. Bin froh, das nicht getan zu haben. Die Beiträge von erfahreneren Mitstreitern, die auf die unschöne Dynamik von Ingos Werten abgehoben haben, wiegen schwer. Prof. Schostaks Argumente gegen eine möglicherweise vorschnelle  Therapie (und vor allem die Schilderung der Nebenwirkungen) aber auch, weshalb ich für seinen Beitrag auch sehr dankbar bin. Ich bin froh, daß ich nicht in Ingos Lage bin...

Mein Fall liegt wegen der (bisher) schwachen Dynamik anders, wie Konrad schön herausgearbeitet hat, und Ja, meine Panik Mitte 2013, als der PSA erstmals den Nullbereich verlassen hat, war übertrieben. *Aber*: Hättest Du vor Deinem schlauen Einwurf einen Blick in meine History im Profil geworfen, besonders auf die "Vorgeschichte" und auf die nach der RPE empfohlene Zweittherapie (im Grunde die gleiche, die Du bekommen hast), wüßtest Du, daß ich durchaus Anlaß habe, den PSA genau zu beobachten.

Erst sich informieren, dann kommentieren ist meist eine gute Idee.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

Gestern war wieder der Tag, auf den wir uns alle so regelmäßig freuen: die PSA-Überprüfung.

Nach 0,03 ng/ml Anfang 01/2016 und 0,04 Anfang 04/2016 lag der Wert gestern wieder bei 0,03 ng/ml. Da kann man nicht meckern. Die Enschätzung "Grundrauschen" seitens des Labors scheint zu stimmen, so darf es bitte weitergehen. Dank für diesen bisher glücklichen Verlauf, und ein spezieller Dank an meine geliebte B. für alles.

Der Sommer kann kommen. Ich wünsche Euch allen eine gute Zeit.

----------


## Dieterkarl

Das wird dann aber bestimmt ein wundervoller Sommer! Er sei dir von Herzen gegönnt! ;-)

Beste Grüße! Dieter

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo, 

der PSA-Check Anfang Okt. 2016 ergab erst 0,05 ng/ml. Mist, wieder ein bißchen mehr! Nach der bewährten Devise messen bis das Ergebnis gefällt (und auch weil ich das Grundrauschen-Postulat des Labors testen woltte) zwei Tage später weiterer Check. Diesmal 0,04 ng/ml, um genau zu sein <0,04 ng/ml.

Diese Angabe (mit dem "<") war neu, außerdem wollte ich verstehen, bis zu welchem Wert das Labor eigentlich von Grundauschen ausgeht. Das Gespräch mit der Laborleitung ergab

1.) die Wiederholung der schon bekannten Aussage, daß dieselbe Blutprobe drei mal getestet drei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bringen kann, 
2.)  "Grundrauschen jedenfalls alles unter 0,04 ist, 0,05 vielleicht auch noch oder es ist eben knapp drüber,
3.) die neue Untergrenze grundsätzlich <0,04 ist.

Also neues Assay? Nein, exakt dasselbe Assay wie bisher, aber das Ergebnis eines Rundschreibens von Siemens vor ca. 2 Monaten, demzufolge nach Auswerten der entspr. Statistiken alles unter und bis 0,04 keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht, so daß bei Verwendung des Siemens-Assays die Labore gehalten sind, grundsätzlich <0,04 ng/ml auszuweisen, selbst wenn das Gerät 0,01 bis 0,04 anzeigt.

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, daß die Assays anderer Hersteller so viel anders ticken, auch die nicht, die Werte im 0,00x-Bereich anzeigen. Hätte diese Politik schon ein paar Jahre länger gegolten, hätte ich mit einige Sorgen sparen können. Klar hätte ich mir die auch sparen können, wenn ich Konrads ewiges Ceterum Censeo beherzigt hätte, d.h. weniger auf die absoluten Zahlen (Mist, Erhöhung!!), sondern auf die Dynamik (wenn übehaupt vorhanden, dann sehr schwach) geschaut hätte 

Wäre ich, was den PSA angeht, nicht so ein nervöses Hemd, könnte man natürlich die Mess-Intervalle verlängern. Bis auf weiteres ist mir  Gewißheit (und best case: Entwarnung) die 25,- Euro pro Vierteljahr wert.

@Dieterkarl: Danke für die guten Wünsche nach meiner letzten Meldung (bin mit so was manchmal schludrig, sorry), meine besten Wünsche auch für Dich.

Auch allen anderen wünschen wir (Briele und ich) alles Gute,

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Rastaman,

jetzt bist du ja seit 5 Jahren quasi „unter der Nachweisgrenze“ und viele hier würden jubeln und endlich geheilt rufen! Ist das nicht der Status, wenn man 5 Jahre den PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze hat? Allerdings verstehe ich auch deine Sorgen, wenn ich im Profil die dramatische Geschichte von deinem Bruder lese.

Also ich sage auf jeden Fall „Herzlichen Glückwunsch“ zu deinen Superwerten und hoffe, dass du den nächsten Blutspendeterminen relativ entspannt entgegen sehen kannst. Nun ja, ich bin eben auch ein durch und durch Optimist!

Die besten Wünsche und Gruß an die Ostsee!

Dieter

P.S. Mit dieser „Schludrigkeit“ haben wir was gemeinsam! ;-)

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo, 
> (...)
> Wäre ich, was den PSA angeht, nicht so ein nervöses Hemd, könnte man natürlich die Mess-Intervalle verlängern. Bis auf weiteres ist mir  Gewißheit (und best case: Entwarnung) die 25,- Euro pro Vierteljahr wert.
> 
> @Dieterkarl: Danke für die guten Wünsche nach meiner letzten Meldung (bin mit so was manchmal schludrig, sorry), meine besten Wünsche auch für Dich.
> 
> Auch allen anderen wünschen wir (Briele und ich) alles Gute,


Nach RPE sind alle folgenden Messungen kostenlos, zumindest bei meiner KK (Betriebskrankenkasse, also ges. versichert)

Alles Gute, Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., wenn ich Konrads ewiges Ceterum Censeo beherzigt hätte, d.h. weniger auf die absoluten Zahlen (Mist, Erhöhung!!), sondern auf die Dynamik (wenn übehaupt vorhanden, dann sehr schwach) geschaut hätte


Es ist gut, lieber Rastaman, dass Du die Sache mit der Dynamik nun verinnerlicht hast.
Damit kannst Du deinen vierteljährlichen Messungen gelassen entgegenschauen.
Und wenn doch mal ein massgeblich scheinender PSA-Anstieg eintreten sollte, ist mein
zweites _Cetero Censeo_, das PSA nach ca. der halben gehabten VZ erneut zu bestimmen. 
Vorher sieht man nix bei tiefen Werten, und sich nach irgendeinem starren
Standard-Zeitraster monatelang auf die Folter zu spannen, ist auch sinnlos.

Wer immer noch zweifelt, vergleiche Rastamans und meine PSA-Dynamik im
Jahr 2015 bei etwa gleichem Ausgangspunkt von rund 0.03 ng/ml:

R. liegt auch eineinhalb Jahre später immer noch bei ca. 0.03 bzw. bei <0.04,
ich hingegen lag ein halbes Jahr später beim tausendfachen und hätte noch vor
Sylvester die 10'000ng/ml gerissen bzw. ohne Therapiewechsel nicht überlebt.
Dieses Wachstum ist in Anhang [1] aufgetragen in halblogarithmischer Skala:
Von einigen Wacklern abgesehen eine Gerade, was exponentielles Wachstum 
über vier Dekanden anzeigt. Das Unheil war also bereits nach dem zweiten 
Anstieg zu erkennen, noch unterhalb dieser berüchtigten 0.2ng/ml.

Eines sei den 'Gegnern' von Messungen bei tiefen Werten zugestanden:
Solange man im Bild nichts sieht, bringt selbst die wildeste Dynamik nichts,
wenn man lokal therapieren will. Und wenn der Radioonkologe bei 10ng/ml
und im Bild nachgewiesenem Wachstum immer "noch nicht" therapieren will, 
sondern erst bei Beschwerden, nützt die ganze Messerei nichts. Es sei denn,
man sucht sich eines der äusserst seltenen Exemplare von Ärzten, die was 
von Wachstums-Dynamik verstehen _und_ über eine SBRT-fähige Maschine verfügen.

Mit einem herzlichen Gruss auch an Briele.
Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Rastaman

> Nach RPE sind alle folgenden Messungen kostenlos, zumindest bei meiner KK (Betriebskrankenkasse, also ges. versichert)
> 
> Alles Gute, Volker


Tja Volker,

ich bin blöderweise privat versichert. Die privaten Krankenversicherungen haben die nette Angewohnheit, die Prämien just dann kräftig hochzuschrauben (ab dem 55. Lebensjahr), wenn eine Rückkehr in die GKV unmöglich ist. Als die Prämien mich zu strangulieren begannen, bin ich innerhalb meiner PKV in einen Tarif umgestiegen, der erträglich war um den Preis einer hohen Selbstbeteiligung pro Jahr. Die ist so hoch, daß ich in "normalen" Jahren kompletter Selbstzahler bin.

Der PSA-Check ist deshalb unabhängig von der Post-OP Situation Privatvergnügen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich denke, dass hat mit der Art der Versicherung nichts zu tun,
Ich kann jede Woche bei meinem Urologen den PSA Wert bestimmen lassen.
Die GK bezahlt alles.
Wenn ich zu einem anderen Arzt gehe zahle ich immer selbst, weil die ja wissen, dass ich beim Beobachter in Behandlung bin.
Es ist so . . . .
Wenn nicht, haben die Assistenten es nicht geschnallt, oder schlichtweg die Rechnungstellung verschlafen.
Nicht weiter schlimm, soweit es nicht die Versichertengemeinschaft trifft.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

Doch, lieber Hartmut,

es hat was mit der Art der Versicherung zu tun. In der GKV gibt es, so weit ich weiß, diese Form der Selbstbeteiligung, die in meinem Fall bei  1500,- pro Jahr liegt, gar nicht.

Wenn ich 60 mal im Jahr PSA zu Kosten von jew.  25,- bestimmen lasse, zahle ich 60 mal aus eigener Tasche, das 61. mal kann ich die Arzt-/Laborrechnung (nachdem ich sie vorher bezahlt habe), bei der PKV einreichen, und sofern ich den Medizinbetrieb nicht weiter in Anspruch nehme, bekomme ich in diesem Beispielsjahr exakt  25,- von der PKV erstattet.

Oder: Sollte ich wieder mal Lust auf eine größere Unternehmung wie eine RPE haben, bekomme ich von Arzt/KH eine Rechnung über bspw.  10.000,-.  Die bezahle ich, reiche sie dann bei der PKV ein und bekomme von dieser  8.500,- erstattet.

Anderes System, andere Abläufe, und selbst innerhalb des PKV-Systems macht es einen Unterschied, ob man einen Tarif mit oder ohne Selbstbeteiligung hat.

----------


## vaukaa

> Tja Volker,
> 
> ich bin blöderweise privat versichert. Die privaten Krankenversicherungen haben die nette Angewohnheit, die Prämien just dann kräftig hochzuschrauben (ab dem 55. Lebensjahr), wenn eine Rückkehr in die GKV unmöglich ist. Als die Prämien mich zu strangulieren begannen, bin ich innerhalb meiner PKV in einen Tarif umgestiegen, der erträglich war um den Preis einer hohen Selbstbeteiligung pro Jahr. Die ist so hoch, daß ich in "normalen" Jahren kompletter Selbstzahler bin.
> 
> Der PSA-Check ist deshalb unabhängig von der Post-OP Situation Privatvergnügen.


Rastamann, 
ich habe mich,  trotz dauernder Werbung für eine Privatversicherung, nicht in selbige locken lassen, obwohl ich schon sehr früh (im Arbeitsleben) oberhalb der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze gelegen bin. Bin jetzt sehr froh, in der GKV geblieben zu sein, heute sage ich, wenn ich nach dem warum gefragt werde: aus Solidaritätsgründen. In Wirklichkeit war meine damalige Frau schuld, die ständig rumnölte, wenn ich einen KK Wechsel erwähnte. War aber nicht der Scheidungsgrund  :L&auml;cheln: 

Beste Grüße,
Volker

----------


## Hartmut S

> War aber nicht der Scheidungsgrund


welcher grund war es dann ?
kannst ruhig quatschen volker . . . , wir sind hier ja privat.
alle in einem Boot.

oh man(n), lieber rastaman, das wusste ich nicht.
immer wieder muss ich passen.
macht aber nüscht. ich lerne gerne dazu.
ich bin auch nicht empfindlich, wenn ich mal von den Usern des forums belehrt werde.
das ist ja irgendwie krass mit einer PK.
 . . . aber die GKV ist sicherlich anderweitig schlechter . . . .

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

> jetzt bist du ja seit 5 Jahren quasi unter der Nachweisgrenze und viele hier würden jubeln und endlich geheilt rufen! Ist das nicht der Status, wenn man 5 Jahre den PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze hat?


Hallo Dieter,

Geheilt? Keine Ahnung. Nach der 5-Jahres-Regel wohl, allein  da bin ich vorsichtig. Es gab hier vor 2 Jahren in dem Thread "kann man(n) eigentlich von Prostatakrebs geheilt werden?" eine zu Recht kontroverse Diskussion.

Im Moment sieht es ja ganz gut aus, dennoch betrachte ich mich weiter als gefährdet, vermutlich für den Rest meines Lebens. Ich meine das nicht so negativ wie es vielleicht klingt. Hilft durchaus, das Leben zu genießen (in dem Sinne wie es Muggelino in seinem Parallel-Thread schreibt).

Ich halte diesen (meinen) Thread ja auch deshalb am Leben, weil man sonst so wenig hört von denen, bei denen es (relativ) gut gegangen ist. Fände es gar nicht schlecht, mehr auch von solchen Verläufen zu hören.

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Auch Dir alles Gute.

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Geheilt? Keine Ahnung. Nach der 5-Jahres-Regel wohl, allein  da bin ich vorsichtig. Es gab hier vor 2 Jahren in dem Thread "kann man(n) eigentlich von Prostatakrebs geheilt werden?" eine zu Recht kontroverse Diskussion.
> 
> Im Moment sieht es ja ganz gut aus, dennoch betrachte ich mich weiter als gefährdet, vermutlich für den Rest meines Lebens. Ich meine das nicht so negativ wie es vielleicht klingt. Hilft durchaus, das Leben zu genießen (in dem Sinne wie es Muggelino in seinem Parallel-Thread schreibt).
> 
> Ich halte diesen (meinen) Thread ja auch deshalb am Leben, weil man sonst so wenig hört von denen, bei denen es (relativ) gut gegangen ist. Fände es gar nicht schlecht, mehr auch von solchen Verläufen zu hören.
> 
> Danke für die guten Wünsche. Auch Dir alles Gute.


Mit dem Terminus "Geheilt" wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Ich hatte ca. 9 Jahre einen PSA < 0,07 und derzeit einen PSA auf der Achterbahn, aber immerhin einen messbaren, wenn auch sehr kleinen Wert. Der Uro zuckt mit den Schultern, ja, das gibt es alles, läßt er sich vernehmen, eine Therapie ist bei Werten um die 0,1 ng/ml nicht möglich. Zu meiner und seiner Beruhigung (sagt der Uro) wurde der KK-Solidargemeinschaft ein MRT aufgebürdet, kam aber nix raus. Bei 0,09 sieht man halt nichts.  Also gehe ich übermorgen wieder mal zur Blutentnahme und rufe am nächsten Tag mit klebrigen und nassen Fingern in der Praxis an.
Insofern gehe ich auch davon aus, dass man von Krebs nicht geheilt werden kann, obwohl meine Frau vor 26 Jahren die Diagnose Brustkrebs hörte, darauf folgte OP und 1 Jahr später noch eine OP, da Rezidiv, anschl. Bestrahlung, jedoch  das Nachsorgeergebnis ist seit Jahren immer negativ. Gibt's auch. 

Beste Grüße
Volker

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Rastaman, Hallo Volker,

nun gut, es steht mir sicher nicht zu, hier die Diagnose „geheilt“ zu stellen. Nur hatte ich in meinem Freundeskreis schon zwei mal das Vergnügen an einer „geheilt-Feier“ teilzunehmen, die nach 5 Jahren ohne Rezidiv ausgerichtet wurde. Beiden geht es auch heute noch gut. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich in diesem Forum (leider) noch nicht gelesen und so sind mir weitere Meinungen zu diesem Thema noch nicht bekannt. Zudem, wenn man wie ich froh ist, endlich mal wieder seinen PSA-Wert einstellig zu haben, verschiebt sich die persönliche Einschätzung zu anderen Situationen. ;-)

Auf jeden Fall tut es gut, immer wieder auch von den Betroffenen zu lesen, die nach vielen Jahren trotz alledem ohne HT solch niedrige Werte haben. Ich denke, viele verabschieden sich ja hier, wenn sie das schlimmste überstanden haben.

ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall, dass diese Werte mit der Null davor immer so bleiben. Und sicher, einmal durch so eine PC-Diagnose wach gerüttelt, sieht man die Welt mit ganz anderen, viel bewussteren Augen. Konrads Zitat „Carpe diem“ bringt das in zwei Worten vortrefflich auf den Punkt.

Viele Grüße

Dieter

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich weiss ja nicht woher diese Meinung kommt: 5 rezidivfreie Jahre = geheilt. Nach meinem Wissen gilt als Konsens: 10 rezidivfreie Jahre = mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95 % geheilt, nach 20 Jahren zu 99,99 % geheilt. 
Reinhold

----------


## Michi1

Das heißt ich kann mich nur als geheilt ansehen wenn ich 97 bin. Dann warte ich noch ein wenig.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

die PSA-Messung Anfang Jan. 2017 ergab wieder <0,04 ng/ml.

Also wie gehabt und der Wert, den Siemens seit ca. einem halben Jahr den Laboren, die die Siemens-Assays nutzen, für alles bis 0,04 vorschreibt. Das Labor ist ein Riesenladen, und die Aussage der Laborleitung, daß alles bis 0,04 im Grunde dasselbe, nämlich "Grundrauschen" bedeutet, klang schon vorher einleuchtend und nicht nach Patienten-Beruhigung. Aber wenn der Hersteller des Assays, der vermutlich auf noch mal wesentlich mehr Daten zugreifen kann, daraus die offizielle Firmenpolitik macht, überzeugt es doch noch ein kleines bißchen mehr...

Da es mir auch mit der Mitte 2014 wiederentdeckten Liebe, Lust und Leidenschaft dank der geliebten Briele richtig gut geht, kann es so gern weiter gehen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen das Beste und eine gutes Jahr 2017.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

aktueller PSA-Wert Mitte Mai 2017: 0,04 ng/ml, diesmal, auch nach Rückfrage im Labor, ohne das "<" davor. Die Umstellung des Labors auf die höhere Untergrenze <0,04 hat also nur kurz geholfen 

Na gut, werde ich mich bis auf weiteres an der schwachen Dynamik festhalten. Möge sie so schwach bleiben. So, wie im Krebsgeschäft "positiv" manchmal eine richtig miese Nachricht ist, ist "schwach" doch manchmal eine gute...

Zumal es mir dank der lieben B. besser geht als seit Jahrzehnten.

Macht es gut, und allen einen schönen Sommer.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo, 

Letzter *PSA-Wert* Anfang Februar 2018: 0.05 ng/ml.

Ich hatte nach 0.03 in 07/2016 schon einmal 0.05 in 10/2016.
Schreck, vielleicht wirds besser durch nachmessen? Ja, 2 Tage später 0.04,
so viel zur Aussagekraft der Zahlen in diesen tiefen Regionen...

Danach
01/2017:  0.04
05/2017:  0.04
11/2017:  0.05
02/2018:  0.05

Ich lasse mal beiseite, daß das Labor/Siemens Mitte 2016 (ohne Assay-Wechsel) mit <0.04" eine neue Untergrenze definiert hat, im Mai 2017 hatte ich diese Zahl eh ohne das < davor.

Hhm. Weiterhin sehr langsamer Anstieg, aber eben ein Anstieg. Im Dez.2017 nach längerer Zeit Kontakt mit meinem Urologen im Vordertaunus. Er hält die Entwicklung für eher bedenklich und rät zur Bestrahlung, die mehr bringe bei 0.05 als bei den berühmten 2.0, die er für veraltet hält. Kontinenz + Potenz werden dabei nicht gewinnen, also wieder regelmäßiges Schließmuskeltraining usw.

Auf meine Frage nach dem *gutartigen Restgewebe* (mein Lieblings-Strohhalm) folg. Antwort (sinngemäß):
Klar kann es das geben, aber das wächst nicht. Wenn etwas wächst, ist es nicht das, d.h. steigende PSA-Werte deuten auf ein Rezidiv, bei diesen Werten zwar in einem sehr frühen Stadium, aber dennoch

Das ernüchtert, leuchtet aber ein. Ich schätze an meinem Urologen, daß er vor Biopsie + OP die PSA-Entwicklung trotz niedrigen Niveaus richtig interpretiert hat, und daß er nicht zu Beschönigungen neigt. Er möchte den Wert noch mal mit dem Labor im Taunus überprüfen, von dem die Werte von 12/2011 bis 04/2013 (vor meinem Wegzug von dort) stammen. Ich werde im April, nächster Routine-Termin, sowieso dort sein, mal sehen

Mir graut vor einer Bestrahlung. Ich neige Georgs Interpretation der Studienlage zu, daß die Evidenz betr. Erfolge der _adjuvanten_ Bestrahlung schwach ist. Ich möchte Kontinenz + Potenz, die beide nicht schlecht, aber ein wenig wackelig sind (Jammern auf hohem Niveau) ungern gefährden. In Anbetracht der schwachen PSA-Dynamik würde ich lieber zuwarten, den jetzigen Zustand genießen und (neuester Strohhalm!) darauf hoffen, daß ich zu denjenigen gehöre, von denen Urologe Dr.FS hier hin und wieder berichtet, bei denen der PSA-Anstieg unter oder bei 2.0 stehen bleibt. Für wie lange eigentlich?

Tut mir leid für die ernüchternde Botschaft betr. "gutartiges Restgewebe  ich bin ja nicht der einzige, dem dieses Konzept gefällt

Alles Gute Euch.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Rastaman...

Misstrauische Urologen sind eine feine Sache, aber hier und jetzt schon die Strahlentherapie ins Spiel zu bringen halte ich persönlich für völlig unangemessen.

Ich kann bei Dir ja nicht einmal einen Anstieg erkennen; es sind Schwankungen, die allein schon messtechnisch bedingt sein können. 

Ich würde Dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt dringend abraten, die Reissleine zu ziehen. Ich habe mich 2009 wegen mehrfacher Uebermittlungsfehler der Arzthelferin schon sehr früh bei 0,13 ng/ml zur IMRT-Salvage-Bestrahlung entschieden und weiss bis heute nicht, ob dies überhaupt nötig war.

Seit -3- Jahren ist mein PSA-Wert genau auf diesem Stand stabil. Ist es gutartiges Restgewebe oder ruhende Krebszellen ? Genaues weiss man noch nicht !

Die Urologie hat die Grenze bei o,2 ng/ml definiert; bevor diese nicht gerissen wird solltest Du die Füße still halten.

Die neue Freundin wird's Dir danken, denn die Potenz würde schon einen argen Dämpfer erhalten....

Das willst doch nicht, oder :Blinzeln: )))

Aloha...

----------


## Rastaman

Oops, da habe ich die offizielle Redzidiv-Grenze doch falsch erwischt: 2,0 statt (korrekt) 0,2.

Danke, Spertel, für die Korrektur und für Deine Überlegungen, die den meinen sehr nahe kommen.

Blöderweise kann man ja nie hinter bestimmte Entscheidungen zurück gehen, d.h. bei Deinem seit drei Jahren stabilen Wert weiß kein Mensch, ob der trotz oder wegen Deiner Salvage-Bestrahlung stabil ist. Ein weiterer Begriff, den ich oben nicht richtig erwischt habe  ich meinte natürlich, daß die "Evidenz betr. Erfolge der _Salvage-_Bestrahlung schwach ist", nicht die adjuvante!

Die neue Freundin ist ja so neu nicht mehr, Gott sei Dank übrigens. Sie ist die wunderbarste Frau und Geliebte der Welt, und sie würde den Dämpfer bei der Potenz möglicherweise besser wegstecken als ich, aber Ja  warum ohne Not darauf verzichten? Ich werde vorsichtig sein bei weiteren Therapie-Entscheidungen.

Ich hoffe es geht Dir gut auf der anderen Seite der Erde, wenn ich das Aloha richtig verstehe.

----------


## Michi1

Da kann ich mit meinen Werten besser Leben. Bei mir bekomme ich von Labor nur immer <0,07. Dabei kann es sich auch um Werte wie bei dir handeln aber ich brauche mich nicht beuruhigen. Jetzt nachdem 6x so ein Wert festgestellt wurde soll ich nur noch alle halbe Jahre zur Blutabnahme. Bis jetzt schon beruhigend.

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo, 
> 
> Auf meine Frage nach dem *“gutartigen Restgewebe”* (mein Lieblings-Strohhalm) folg. Antwort (sinngemäß):
> Klar kann es das geben, aber das wächst nicht. Wenn etwas wächst, ist es nicht das, d.h. steigende PSA-Werte deuten auf ein Rezidiv, bei diesen Werten zwar in einem sehr frühen Stadium, aber dennoch…


Die Aussage ist nicht ganz korrekt. Potentielles gutartiges Rest-Prostatagewebe unterliegt den gleichen Mechanismen wie die Gesamtprostata
und kann sehr wohl auch sehr langsam wachsen. Ich habe da so zwei eigene Patienten im Kopf, bei denen wir das auch
mehrfach durch Biopsie bestätig haben (immer gutartiges Prostatagewebe).
Das Fatale ist nur, auch dieses Gewebe kann, wie die normale Prostata, irgendwann einmal entarten.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Rastaman,

von einer adjuvanten Bestrahlung kann man bei Dir nicht reden, diese wäre bis etwa drei Monate nach Operation erfolgt. Was Du im Blick hast ist eine Salvage-Bestrahlung.

Ich würde damit aber wirklich noch warten bis etwa 0,2 ng/ml. Bei Deiner Verdopplungszeit kann das noch "ewig" dauern. Der PSA Wert steigt ja etwa 0,01 ng/ml im Jahr. Dann kannst Du Dir noch Gedanken machen - sofern der PSA Wert sich nicht unter 0,2 stabilisieren sollte.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> In Anbetracht der schwachen PSA-Dynamik würde ich lieber zuwarten, 
> den jetzigen Zustand genießen und (neuester Strohhalm!) darauf hoffen...


Lieber R.

Klar, wäre es nett, wenn ein so ein Stillstand deiner PSA-Entwicklung eintreten würde. 
Aber das scheint mir zu unwahrscheinlich, um darauf eine Strategie aufzubauen.
Scheint mir auch nicht nötig:

Legt man eine mittelnde Gerade durch dein "Grundrauschen", wird offensichtlich, 
dass da eben nicht nur Rauschen, sondern eine Tendenz vorhanden sind. Ohne 
das jetzt mathematisch  zu beweisen, liegt unter dem Rauschen ein Anstieg mit 
einer Verdoppelungszeit so etwa um zweieinhalb Jahre herum. 
Künftige Messungen werden deutlicher aus dem Rauschen auftauchen, aber die
Tendenz zeichnet sich bereits jetzt ab. Deswegen schriebst Du ja gerade jetzt.

Dass sich in der Prostata auch noch ein GG4 fand, braucht dich kaum mehr zu
schrecken. Dieser kleine, innerhalb des Tumors aus einer einzelnen mutierten
Zelle entstandene Fokus wurde ja bei der RPE entfernt.

Nun liegt dein PSA also bei 0.05ng/ml plus/minus Grundrauschen. In fünf
Jahren etwa, nach zwei weiteren Verdoppelungszeiten, ist diese ominöse 
Grenze des biochemischen Rezidivs von 0.2 erreicht. Und wenn Du die Achzig 
gerissen haben wirst, läge das PSA bei eins, mit Neunzig bei 16ng/ml -
wenn Du das nicht vorher per ADT stoppst oder per lokaler Therapie.

NICHTS solltest Du jetzt tun ausser aktiv beobachten, ob der skizzierte Fahrplan 
brav eingehalten werde von deinem Untermieter. Und wenn mal nach dem
dannzumaligen Stand der Technik Aussicht besteht, die Lage des Rezidivs
diagnostizieren zu können (heute wohl bei 1.5 bis 2 ng/ml per PET oder MRT), 
machst Du das. Dann wirfst Du den Krebs mit einer fokalen Therapie um 
Jahre zurück, wenn er dabei nicht gar ganz zerstört würde.

Und zwischenzeitlich erfreuen sich B. und Du deiner relativen Gesundheit.
Ja, ich weiss, die miterlebten Erfahrungen von W. und deines Bruders
wühlen auf und machen es nicht leicht, mit so einem - wenn auch langsam
wachsenden - Rezidiv zu leben. 
 Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass Ihr Beide das zusammen tragen könnt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

vielen Dank
@Spertel
@Michi
@Urologe
@Georg
@Konrad
für Euer feedback.

Danke speziell an Dr.FS. Ihre Aussagen zum gutartigen Restgewebe sind erhellend, sind aber Entwarnung und Warnung gleichzeitig.

Georg, mein Mißverständnis bei der Bestrahlung, _adjuvant_ statt (korrekt) _Salvage-,_ hatte ich in #67 ja schon korrigiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere betraf Deine Skepsis, was die Evidenz, Nutzen etc. angeht, speziell die _Salvage-_Bestrahlung.

Ein dickes Dankeschön zum wiederholten Male an Konrad für die gut nachvollziehbare Darstellung der VZ-Mechanismen. Das läßt mich dann doch etwas ruhiger schlafen. Da ich eh vorhabe, die PSA-Entwicklung im Auge zu behalten, sollte ich mit dieser speziellen Form von Active Surveillance ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Was meinen Urologen nach der RPE und vor kurzem auch wieder zur Bestrahlung hat raten lassen, war glaube ich weniger der mit 5% kleine Gleason 4 Anteil (der sollte mit der RPE ja gekillt worden sein), als dieser, in dem pathologischen Bericht etwas unscheinbar herumliegende Befund "...mikrofokale Tumorinfiltration d. periprostatischen Fettgewebes. Max. Infiltrationsbreite 0,15 cm, max. Infiltrationstiefe 0,1 cm...". Er hat mir das damals so erklärt, daß es zwar ein R0-Befund war, es aber eben diese kleinen kegel- oder pyramidenförmigen Tumor-Spitzen ganz am Rand  gab, die das R0 zu einem sehr knappen R0 machten.

Prof.Schostak hat in einer anderen Diskussion zwar mal (sinngemäß) geschrieben, R0 ist R0, selbst wenn bloß _eine_ Zellschicht (und das sind mm-Bruchteile) zwischen der äußersten Tumorausdehnung und dem Schnitt liegen. Kann gut sein, aber ich kann verstehen, daß mein Urologe daraus (und dem entspr. Nomogramm) ein erhöhtes Risiko für ein Rezidiv abgeleitet hat. Schon ganz und gar, wenn ich einen Beitrag von Dr.FS richtig in Erinnerung habe, daß eine pathologische Untersuchung der entnommenen Prostata, die man richtig gründlich, und zwar _wirklich richtig gründlich_, nennen könnte, so ca. 20.000,- Euro kosten würde...

Aber gut, der bisherige Verlauf der PSA-Werte ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht.

Ich Danke Euch nochmals und wünsche Euch alles Gute.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

nach 0.05 ng/ml Anfang 02/2018 war der Wert Ende 04/2018  Tadaaah!: <0.04, also wieder unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze (immer das selbe Labor mit Siemens-Assay wie seit Mitte 04/2013, ich nenne das mal "Labor #2").

Ich hatte mit meinem Urologen vereinbart, Ende 04/2018 noch einmal in seinem Labor im Taunus (woher alle Werte von Anfang 2010 bis 04/2013 stammten = "Labor #1") nachzumessen. Dort war, eine Woche später, das Ergebnis noch besser: <0.01!

So viel zur Vergleichbarkeit verschiedener Systeme...

Natürlich beglückwünscht mich mein Urologe zu diesem Wert und sieht bis auf weiteres Null Handlungsbedarf. Wäre ich doch die letzten Jahre bei diesem System/Labor/Assay geblieben. War eben 500 km weit weg. Allerdings... der Wert <0.01 war neu, die untere Nachweisgrenze war dort früher <0.02. Auf Rückfrage im Labor: Ja, neue Geräte (Roche  aus meinen Unterlagen ist nicht ersichtlich welche die früher hatten). Damit war eigentlich die Idee ad absurdum geführt, mit dem gleichen System von Labor #1 an die Reihe bis 04/2013 anzuknüpfen.

Habe ich mich also innerhalb einer Woche gleich zwei mal verbessert? Ich glaube eher folgendes:
1) Werte in diesem niedrigen Bereich sind tatsächlich kaum exakt reproduzierbar  das ewige Mantra von Labor #2.
2) Das Siemens-Assay von Labor #2 ist offenbar nervöser als das Roche-Assay von Labor #1.
3) Jede untere Nachweisgrenze ist wahrscheinlich bis zu einem gewissen Grad (welchem?) willkürlich.

Wie auch immer  gute Nachrichten ca. 6,5 Jahre nach RPE und für den beginnenden Sommer.

Ich wünsche auch Euch alles Gute.

----------


## buschreiter

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das sind doch erfreuliche Nachrichten!

Gruß Achim

----------


## Rastaman

﻿﻿Hallo,

es ist schade, daß man so wenig hört von denen, deren PCa-Geschichte auch über längere Zeit (relativ) gut gegangen ist. Also werde ich mal meinen, seit 2018 vernachlässigten, Thread wiederbeleben. Es wird ja hoffentlich ein paar mehr Betroffene mit ähnlichen Verläufen geben.

Ich überprüfe meinem PSA immer noch alle 3-6 Monate. Möchte nicht irgendwann kalt erwischt werden von einem Anstieg, und ich teste bei jedem Umzug ein neues Labor auf Vergleichbarkeit mit den vorherigen Werten. Verlauf sieht weiter gut aus, seit 9½  Jahren, z.Zt. wieder <0,01 ng/ml. Details im Profil.

Ich habe diesen Thread ja gestartet, weil ich 2013 panisch war wegen steigender, gar sich verdoppelnder, Werte im 0,0x Bereich, bei denen sich im Lauf der Zeit gezeigt hat, daß die vermeintlichen Sprünge praktisch gar nichts bedeuteten. Ich bin froh, daß mein aktuelles Labor wieder ein Roche-Assay nutzt und nicht das offensichtlich "nervösere" von Siemens, das mich einige Zeit schwer gestresst hat. Mein Dank an alle, die mir damals gut zugeredet haben. Es ist einmal mehr ein Jammer, daß der damals besonders hilfreiche Konrad (RIP) nicht mehr unter uns ist.

Ich paraphrasiere mal seine Botschaft: It's the dynamic, stupid! _Auf den Verlauf kommt's an!_

Wehmütig macht mich auch der Gedanke an meinen Bruder, der dieser Tage seinen Geburtstag hätte, und den ich jeden einzelnen Tag vermisse. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, daß ich ohne seine dramatische PCa-Geschichte niemals, bestimmt nicht vor 11 Jahren (ich hatte ja nichts, oder?) Früherkennung, Biopsie und den ganzen Rest gemacht hätte. RIP, lieber Bruder.

_Schnitt_.
Ansonsten  ich bitte die schwerer Betroffenen um Nachsicht  geht es mir richtig gut, und ich will die leichten Nachwehen meiner RPE bei Potenz und Kontinenz gar nicht wegreden. Ich habe wenig ernsthaft zu klagen, ich bin seit 7 Jahren mit der wunderbarsten Frau der Welt zusammen, wir genießen beide das Vollprogramm eines unerwarteten vierten (oder so) Frühlings, und so wie wir leben, nervt selbst Corona nur mild.

Wir wünschen Euch alles Gute.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Rastaman,

ein sehr schöner Beitrag von Dir. Das ist meine ehrliche Meinung. Und ich kann noch hinzufügen, dass es mir alles in allem auch ganz gut geht.

Herzliche Grüße auch an Briele vom Optimisten Harald

*bleibt bitte gesund!!!*

----------


## Reinhold2

Imho gehören solche Beiträge eindeutig in die Plauderecke!
R.

----------


## Hartmut S

> _ich bin seit 7 Jahren mit der wunderbarsten Frau der Welt zusammen_


Hallo Rastaman,

Widerspruch: Die wunderbarste Frau der Welt habe ich!
Wir befinden uns immer noch im ersten Frühling.
Allerdings gab es auch mal eine Zeit, in der ich Brigitte zum Verkauf in eBay angeboten habe.  :Blinzeln: 

Spaß bei Seite, wir wünschen Euch weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Imho gehören solche Beiträge eindeutig in die Plauderecke!
> R.


Einspruch Euer Ehren!!

H.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Es ist schön zu hören, dass es auch "gute" Verläufe gibt. Glückwunsch @Rastaman. Darüber sollte nicht nur geplaudert werden, sondern man sollte es kundtun. Genau heute vor 8 Jahren hatte ich meine daVinci und im Vorfeld mit 45 mein Testament gemacht. Ja, cancer is a bitch. Aber bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung und ob der sich ständig verbessernden Entwicklung bedeutet die Diagnose nicht, dass man sich keine Langspielplatte mehr kaufen sollte, weil das Leben ob der Diagnose nur noch für eine Single reichen könnte. Das soll keine Verharmlosung sein, aber genießt das Leben weiter oder um es mit Konrads Worten zu sagen "Carpe Diem".

----------


## martcu

@Franlxaver, Deine Geschichte verfolge ich schon seit Monaten und mein Eindruck ist, dass Du sehr unaufgeregt mit deiner Situation umgehst, wirklich Respekt dafür. Ich wurde auch im Siloah operiert.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

Im Okt. 2021 die Fortsetzung der erfreulichen PSA-Entwicklung, "seitwärts" im albernen Börsen-Sprech.

Wieder <0,01 ng/ml.

Dabei fällt mir auf, daß ich Ende August glatt vergessen habe, die 10 Jahre nach OP ohne Rezidiv zu feiern.
Nach meiner Nervosität vor einigen Jahren bei kleinen Zuckungen des PSA-Verlaufs werte ich das als positives Zeichen.

So kann's gern weitergehen, zumal es mir auch sonst rundum gut geht.

Alles Gute Euch.

----------


## barlaus37

Herzlichen  Glückwunsch   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## barlaus37

Ich  bin  in einer  ähnlichen  Situation  momentan,  20  Monate  nach  Operation  ist  mein  PSA erstmalig  auf  0.01 gestiegen,  bisher  immer  unter  der  Nachweisgrenze.  Ich  weiss nicht,  was  daraus  wird,  und  daher baut  deine Geschichte  mich  etwas auf.  

Lg

Barlaus

----------


## Horst1949

Ebenfalls herzliche Glückwünsche...
zu "seitwärts" fällt mir die Variante aus der Tanzschule vor 5 Jahrzehnten ein: "Seitwärts - Stepp", wäre vom Ergebnis noch viel wünschenswerter das "Halt"
LG Horst

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Rastarman,

ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, was Konrad im Jahre 2013 zu dir geschrieben hatte:



> Dieses dumpfe Knotengefühl ist vielen von uns wohlbekannt.


(ich habe nachgeblättert) :L&auml;cheln: 

Wir wünschen Dir weiterhin ruhige Zeiten!

Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

----------


## hartmuth

> Dabei fällt mir auf, daß ich Ende August glatt vergessen habe, die 10 Jahre nach OP ohne Rezidiv zu feiern.
> 
> Alles Gute Euch.


Nachfeiern geht immer! Soll man auch. Auch dir weiterhin alles Gute.

----------


## Stefan1

. . . von mir natürlich auch weiterhin alles erdenklich Gute.

----------


## Barnold

> wieder 0,01 ng/ml PSA-Entwicklung, "seitwärts"


in jedem Fall doch viel besser als "auf und ab".
Glückwunsch dazu.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo an alle,

Im April 2022 erneut die gute Nachricht:

Wieder <0,01 ng/ml.

@barlaus37
@Horst1949
@Hartmut S
@hartmuth
@Stefan1
@Barnold

Danke für Eure freundlichen Antworten vom Dez. 2021, und entschuldigt bitte meine Stoffeligkeit, dies erst jetzt zu schreiben.
Und ja, Hartmut, wir haben vor einem halben Jahr die 10 geschafften Jahre natürlich nachgefeiert.

So kann es bitte-danke weitergehen. Ich bin immer noch dabei, mich an die österreichische Sprache zu gewöhnen. Nicht nur wird das _Danke_ in einer (gemessen an deutschem Sprachgebrauch)
schwindelerregenden Frequenz eingesetzt, sondern da, wo wir _Bitte_ sagen, wird tatsächlich meistens _Bitte-Danke_ gesagt. Hat was...

Euch allen alles Gute.

----------


## barlaus37

Ja, super !!! Weiterhin alles Gute  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Advo024

Hallo Rastaman,

es ist sehr erfreulich, von der langjährigen Reihe solch guter PSA-Werte lesen zu dürfen. In diesem Sinne möchte ich dir und uns allen ausdrücklich bitte-danke für die Zukunft das weitere Aufeinanderfolgen solcher Werte mit nur wenigen nervösen Zuckungen und stressigen Aufregungen wünschen. Möge sich der wesentliche Inhalt deiner Nachrichten stets wiederholen.

Alles Gute und liebe Grüße auch an B.
Silvia

----------


## urosport

Hi Rastaman, Glückwunsch vom Herzen, wie kann man sein 10jähriges verschlafen, neben der vielen Information waren mir diese "Mutmacher-Berichte" immer eine Hilfe - die 10 Jahre wären ja die Prognose die mir ein Zweitmeinungsurologe gegeben hat - ich werde mich nicht an diese Zeitvorgabe halten!
Ich gebe Dir Recht, wir könnten Bitte und Danke öfters gebrauchen, hatte beruflich auch öfters mit netten Österreichern zu tun. Allerdings finde ich ein "Bitte-Danke" für unpassend, ich bin in einer Dank- oder Bitt-Situation und nicht gleichzeitig beides. Ich halte das für ebenso unpassend, wie die Entgegnung: "Nicht dafür!" nach einem "Danke", was soll das sein, meine Höflichkeit war unnötig? 
Grüße Karl

----------

